# NOKIA C3 LCD A RAYAS (ver imagen)



## JESUS MBG (May 8, 2012)

Saludos, he titulado esto como "NOKIA C3 LCD A RAYAS" porque no sabia
como explicarlo, de todos modos en la imagen adjunta se ve claramente
lo que quiero decir.
Mi pregunta es, que si la averia es del LCD o por el contrario es de otra parte
del movil, yo creo que el fallo esta en el display, pero antes de comprar
uno nuevo me he decidido a consultaroslo, ya que esta averia no se me habia
presentado antes. Si habia visto, por ejemplo, la pantalla totalmente en blanco, etc.
Quedo agradecido de antemano por vuestras respuestas, y de nuevo un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 8, 2012)

Si el flex del display ha sido mal manipulado, mejor dicho lo han movido brusco y no se ha visto que haya quedado abierto, es muy posible que se haya averiado y algunas pistas no se logren conectar con el display, solución, cambiar el display.

Alguna vez me paso lo mismo cuando estaba cambiandole los led's de la pantalla externa a un W300, movi mucho el display y quedo con rayas en las imagenes, lo cambie y quedo bien.


----------



## JESUS MBG (May 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias Ferchito, imaginaba que era del display, se me olvido comentar
que la dueña del telefono me dijo que se le cayo al suelo.
Ya he probado moviendo y presionando el flex sin resultado, ademas limpie el
conector de dicho flex y nada, asi que le cambiare la pantalla.
Un saludo.


----------



## alex_fermon (May 9, 2012)

yo tenia el mismo problema y lo socione cambiando el display tambien.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 9, 2012)

Cambiala y veras que queda bien, no te preocupes si la consigues generica, esta trabaja igual solo que el contraste es un poco más claro.


----------



## JESUS MBG (May 10, 2012)

Gracias a todos, ya esta comprada y a la espera de recibirla, saludos.


----------

